

Live A Better Life In Exactly 100 Ways - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/100-ways-to-live-a-better-life/#comment-62670

======
JeremyStein
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

~~~
edragonu
I am a bit puzzled but I suppose there is some solid logic behind this
guideline. I'll edit the title.

------
parterburn
Thanks for the share.

You may also want to edit out the "#comment-62670" from the URL (unless
pointing to the comment was on purpose).

